# Indian River flats ?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pictures will help. I found these on ebay  2 hours 46 minutes left in the auction :-?

1982 Indian River Flats Boat 16Ft


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Seems like everyone must be out fishing today except me  so I will respond. 

I am not familiar with this type of boat personally so everything I say will be based upon the pics above. 

To me it looks like a very sturdy boat with a heavy layup. Nothing unusual about that for an older boat but more recent boats are made using light weight manufacturing techniques. Chance are this boat will need about a foot of water to float because the weight and the hull shape. That quite a lot for those of use who fish the flats. 

Also, the transom appears to be built to support a long shaft motor.


----------



## redbud (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Tom, I couldn't bid on that boat bidding for USA only, and I"M stuck up here in Canuck land . I can't blame anybody for being out the water today I called my mom down in Sebastain sound like you got good weather down there today.

Anybody want some snow FREE!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Love those boats. Grew up in one, so Im kinds sentimental over them. Never owned this model. I had the standard 16 with a tiller. For those of you who know Capt Hiles, his Blue Ghost (Redfish Boat) was modeled after the old IR skiff.

Toms comments are on the money. It would be a dog by modern standards.

Tony


----------

